# wvdial



## roudhran88 (Sep 1, 2011)

wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0 S1 S2 S3


Sorry, no modem was detected! Is it in use by another program?
Did you configure it properly with setserial?


So evidently, it is not configurated properly !
I do not have a /etc/rc.serial. Should I create one ?
What should I type in ?
setserial ?




please give me solution. i want to use tataphotan with my ubnutu 10.4 sir.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

First steps you have to check are:
Is your modem compatible, is it ISA or PCI?

sudo lspci -v

will provide a scan of your computer ports.
If your modem is recognised, there is a chance that the appropriate kernel module
has been loaded.

You may then have to install the setserial program:

sudo apt-get install setserial

To use setserial it will be a command similar to:
/sbin/setserial /dev/ttyS3 irq 5 uart 16550A

but you would have to pass the correct port, IRQ and UART type.
This step may not be necessary however.

The full howto is below, but your first step is to check that your modem
is recognised by linux.

Modem-HOWTO


----------

